# Which Chinese tractor is this?



## Durwood

As i was surfing across the internet i came across this pic of a tractor. It is really sharp looking and i'm wondering if anyone knows what brand it is. I'm thinking Chip might know.


----------



## Durwood

I am such an idiot! That is the wrong pic. Jeesh!


----------



## Durwood

One more time! I like the hood on it.


----------



## wheely_boy

I liked the picture of Abe Lincoln driving the tractor better.


----------



## dougand3

Since when did the Amish start using tractors?


----------



## Live Oak

Durwood, if I am not mistaken; that is a Jinma 254/284 LE version that has had turf tires and a MMM mounted on it. Here is another version of it with gold paint.

JM 254


----------



## Durwood

Chief , take a good look at the hoods, they are different. The one i posted has kind of a box shape ,while the one you posted has a bulge on top.


----------



## Live Oak

I see what you mean Durwood. There are countless variations of these tractors out there under a BUNCH of different brand names. If you look closely at the grill emblem; it appears to be the same on both tractors. But then again my eye site is terrible. I will do some more looking to see if I can find a match but I think it is a Jinma 254/284.


----------



## Live Oak

Durwood, that sure does look like a Jinma grill emblem to me. I put on my glasses and it looks like the grill emblem says either 254 or 284. Same Jinma emblem and model #. The guys over on the CTOA board thinking it is a Jinma too.


----------



## johndeere

The AMISH use tractors I was surprised to.But I went on a trip through Amish country and there was a guy running a Allis-Chalmers D-17 then I seen a Amish lady loading munure out of a barn with a skid steer.They even have pick up trucks and trailers for the skid steers.I think there are a few that own them and thats there business.Cleaning out barns for the other Amish people. Then I seen a modern farm and a Amish guy running a 4020 John Deere he must of worked for the guy who was not Amish because the house had electricity and was not white with white curtains.You can talk about the Amish they do not know it because TV's and Computers and electricity has not been invented yet to them.Unless they have computers and there powered by a excersie bike or something.There are sure good furinture makers however.


----------



## jodyand

I though they could but there tractor had to have steel wheels. At least thats what i heard anyways.
Jody


----------



## Durwood

From what i understand,there are different levels of Amish. Also, that could have been a "Dunkard" on that tractor.


----------



## Live Oak

Durwood, the picture you post is a picture of the LE series Jinma Tractor taken at the Factory,when they had there
grand opening of the new factory. One of the tractor dealers on the CTOA board told me. 

The Menenites use their tractors like cars around here. Seems silly and hypocritical to forsake all new technology but not your tractor. They love the John Deere 4000 Ten series tractors around these parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## ARTRAC

The Amish tractor is a KAMA Looks like a KM554 but could be a 454, only one cylinder difference!


----------



## Big Allis

The amish north and south of here only use tractors n things wth steel wheels dnt drive but ride wth pple an have telephones but away from there houses there are Mennonmites tht use regular tractors n drive n live like normal pple but have diffrent beliefs :driving:


----------



## Chris

Is this like Homer Simpson and the secret society of the Stone Cutters? 



Andy


----------



## bontai Joe

My employer hired a Mennonite steel fabrication shop to subcontract work out to when we were too busy to do it all a few years ago. They had a modern shop with steel forming, cutting and welding equipment and the owners son drove the company truck to see our place and what we wanted him to fabricate. He was a very nice guy and they did high quality work at a reasonable price. He described it as a more progressive sect that allowed him to do this kind of work.


----------



## Live Oak

I think these religious and ethnic groups such as the Menonites and Amish have chosen to reject our culture; at least the most recent culture as of late. Can't say as I blame them for that.


----------



## Live Oak

Hey Durwood, are you still looking at buying a Chinese tractor? With steel prices going up, now might not be a a bad time to grab one before the price increases hit.


----------



## Durwood

Hello Chief....I'm not looking to buy anything right now . If work picks up this year then maybe i'll try to buy one next year. I'd like to buy a little more ground to justify it although you are right, when i go to buy prices will probably be a good bit higher. I think the Benye 224 is the perfect size for what i would want.


----------



## bigl22

john deere< I think you probably saw Mennonites-- they and the " old order amish" are both members of amish beliefs - the " old order amish" split away from the mennonites if I remember rightly - dress alike - act alot alike , but the mennonites use electricity and vehicles and even hold down jobs outside the order-- the mennonites often show up at farm auctions near their holdings as they are always looking for more lands -- once they buy it it rarely returns to non order owners -- there are both" old order amish" and mennonites in Il. and Indiana -- NICE PEOPLE-- the "old order amish can use compressed air powered tools and appliances because when the year they split off[ 1693] occured , there were compressed air tools and weapons in limited use in europe .; but not electricity


----------

